# Heresy Online needs a Twitter guru to join the staff!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​
I'm looking for someone with proven Twitter experience and motivation to join the staff.

I don't really have a clue what the site is about so anyone that thinks they can use it to promote the site let me know and we'll see about getting you on the team.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some experience about Twitter, one and a half year ago when I was part of the Halo Origins staff I used to do quite a lot of the advertising and writing stuff... But I cant remember anything of that Twittering stuff anymore...


----------



## Lexington (Jun 5, 2008)

*What sort?*

I do web tech for a marketing agency, and can hook up Twitter apps and such for the site, get an account going, and teach someone easy techniques to promote things for HO. Or do you need more of a Twitter Manager person?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*Promotion*

I refuse to get anywhere near Twitter - however, I've got a blog I am a co-author of, only 11 followers (weak, but its something!), but upwards of 200-250 views per new post, and around 30-50 views per day. We are based in California, which may help with the lack of popularity among US Citizens I saw you had mentioned a few days (or weeks) ago. If you have a banner, I would be glad to throw it up on the blog.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not a twitter guru but I know and can learn enough about to to do one for Heresy if you want Jez.


----------



## FaithfulDemise (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Twitter account and know the basics of using it.


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got a Twitter account and I've been using it for a while to promote my gaming blog, so it wouldn't be much of a switch to promote HO. I've even got some great ideas for how we could use it. Anyway, email me if you are interested.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I can hook us up if needed.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, I'll have a crack at it. I have a twitter account attached to my mobile like so use it quite a bit and can post up on the move. Admittedly mine is usually cursing morons, work collegues and anything else that gets under my skin during the day.

You can link it to a facebook page too, gives you the option if you have a heresy online FB page you can text twitter and it 'retweets' (fucking hate that term...) it to the FB page.

Got a spare PAYG sim too (get a contract off three, get a free payg sim?! cheers, its in the desk.) so could hook that up with any news, then if anything comes up you want to announce to the world, you could text/mail me and get it up there in minutes. That said, I could show you the ropes as it's a piece of piss ;-)

Holler if you need anything pal, no worries if not, I'm sure there's a tonne of folk who know how it works


----------

